# How Many Colonies to be Considered Hobbyist?



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

I often find it helps my attitude if I look upon my operation as a big hobby. In fact I like the idea quite a bit.

How many colonies could I keep and still claim to be a hobbyist?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

As many as you want. What does it matter what you call yourself? Or claim. I don't understand what you are trying to establish. What you should think? What others think? What is true?

Just be a bkpr. Don't sweat the little stuff.


----------



## MDS (Jan 9, 2011)

Well, hobby means not making more money then it takes to run the hobby and having a ton of fun.

In other words no profit expectations other than the joy of it.


----------



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

Mark titles are very important. I would like to claim I am a hobbyist but am not sure of the protocol.


----------



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

MDS thank you. Sometimes that joy is all we get!


----------



## MDS (Jan 9, 2011)

I call you a hobbyist with one hive of your own or sharing one. While at the same time learning on an ongoing basis.

Mark


----------



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

While at the same time learning on an ongoing basis. Very Well Said. I qualify for that part.


----------



## loggermike (Jul 23, 2000)

I tell people bees are my hobby and I don't have a real job.They seem willing to accept that.

A guy in Oregon with 12000+ commented that less than a thousand is a hobby.

I heard of an owner of many thousands retiring to run 500 or so as a hobby. :lpf:

So, we can be hobbyists if we want.(the IRS knows better,however)


----------



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

Mike now you're talkin. That's the question I was asking.

So as long as it's less than a thousand, I can still claim a hobby.


----------



## mudmallet (Jun 30, 2009)

(hŏb'ē) 
n., pl., -bies.
An activity or interest pursued outside one's regular occupation and engaged in primarily for pleasure.

http://www.answers.com/topic/hobby

If its your business it's not a hobby but if you make your living some other way even if you turn a profit it's still a hobby. Let it be noted that the IRS can take an interest in ANYTHING that turns a profit.

http://www.ehow.com/how_2183916_hobby-expenses-hobby-income.html


----------



## MDS (Jan 9, 2011)

Here is the text book answer taken from The ABC & XYZ of Bee Culture, 41st edition. Per the glossary;

Hobbyist: One who keeps bees for pleasure without intent to profit.

Sideline Beekeeper: One who keeps bees for monetary gain but has other means of income.

Commercial Beekeeper: One whose business is beekeeping, including package and queen production, honey production, pollination, wax or other product production or some combination of these.


----------



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

I am all three at the same time.


----------



## The Honey Householder (Nov 14, 2008)

Tom, I've been beekeeper for over 30 years and it is still an out of control hobby for me.


----------



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

Ye must love it; otherwise, ye will not continue.


----------



## David LaFerney (Jan 14, 2009)

MDS said:


> Well, hobby means not making more money then it takes to run the hobby and having a ton of fun.
> 
> In other words no profit expectations other than the joy of it.


Making a little money doesn't make it less enjoyable. And it makes it a lot less of a concern for my better half if I do.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Tom G. Laury said:


> I am all three at the same time.


What about, to be considered a slobbiest? Or a sloppiest?


----------



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

I am a prime example of all of the above. Plus lazy.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Let's not revisit that, please.


----------



## Grant (Jun 12, 2004)

I still have my day job, I only keep around 150 hives (+ or -) but my mindset is that of a commercial beekeeper. I keep bees as if it were a business and the money I've made in beekeeping has been an added benefit to my family. My wife calls it a "hobby on steroids."

I'm very passionate about this endeavor and it irks me when people abuse the privilege of keeping bees. There is no room for laziness or procrastination. When a bee-haver complains they can't make any money keeping bees, I'm prone to critically respond, "Not the way you do." If you're going to do it, give it your best effort. If I took care of my kids the way some people take care of their bees, I'd have the Division of Family Services taking the kids off to a foster home and tossing my sorry butt in jail. If I treated my dog in the same manner, people would have no problem calling the ASPCA. 

Grant
Jackson, MO


----------



## Elwood (Apr 8, 2009)

I would say it is the number of colonies it takes to keep you excited about it.


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

If you look to the sky, and curse at the weather becasue you cant get your work done,
Then id say, you can consider yourself a hobby beekeeper


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

If you look to the sky and let the weather deside whether you work your bees or not, then you might be considered a hobbyist.


----------



## BMAC (Jun 23, 2009)

I don't completely agree Mark. I personally know a guy crazy enough to work his bees in the rain who only owns 5 colonies. Same guy is odd enough to work his bees in the dark.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

You miss the entertainment point of this Thread. Me thinks.


----------



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

Good one Ian!


----------



## Tim Stewart (Jul 19, 2009)

One of the older men in our club says that there are people who work bees and play bees, as Ian was saying. I feel there are three types. Men who work bees rain or shine, those who play bees in nice weather, and BMAC's acquaintance who gets beat up by bees for no reason. (Maybe he has arthritis???????):lpf:
Tim Stewart


----------



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

Elwood your reply is right on. Missed it earlier thanks!


----------



## CharlieN (Feb 23, 2011)

sqkcrk said:


> If you look to the sky and let the weather deside whether you work your bees or not, then you might be considered a hobbyist.


 Love it.... BUT _I still don't like to shake bees in the rain!_


----------



## Riverratbees (Feb 10, 2010)

Man I can tell you think to much.


----------



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

Actually my friend I just enjoy being able to laugh at my self.


----------



## CharlieN (Feb 23, 2011)

Tom G. Laury said:


> Actually my friend I just enjoy being able to laugh at my self.


Think that's important- being able to laugh at yourself. My son bought a t-shirt one year for father's day that said "If you can't laugh at yourself..... I'll do it for you...." Think he got a lot of fun outta that shirt.


----------



## Beetrucker74 (Oct 10, 2010)

I knew a guy who went out of the bee bizz for 50 years.He didn't need the money but would sell down to 100 or 200 hives then get bored. He would make splits till he had about a 1000 cause after that it was work again. Then he would say he was to old then sell them off again. Then it all started over.


----------



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

Trucker that is a good one And I bet it's completely true.

I used to move bees for an old guy like that. When the county came around os would tell them ( & it was so ) " I had a heart attack and I'm selling out." He would advertise bees for sale in Jan in Calif. Sold all the good ones premium$. Then it started all over again, ...


----------

